# Mais ou est donc Tristan Barras ?



## Trinity (24 Janvier 2006)

Un des meilleur magasin Suisse ( Valcenter pour ne pas le cité) annonce que leur meilleur vendeur part, ou est parti ....
Comme j'appréciais tout particulièrement de recevoir une réponse précise et rapide à mes questions ( même le dimanche ...), je me demande pour qui va travailler c'est excellent vendeur ? Alors ou est Tristan Barras ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2006)

Demande-le lui ? Tu vas en faire beaucoup des sujets comme ça ?


----------



## tbarras (24 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre message. Je n'ai hélas pas pu (...) contacter les clients personnellement pour annoncer mon départ, donc navré du manque d'information et surtout tardive...

Je vais ouvrir début février ma propre entreprise ! Voici déjà l'URL de du futur site (pas encore accessible pour l'instant) : www.nextway.ch

Et mon e-mail : tbarras (at) nextway.ch

Je travaille très dur pour lancer tout ça mais le résultat devrait être très bon !

A très bientôt,

Tristan

Petit rappel de la charte: pas de pub, merci


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Janvier 2006)

BIen sûr tout MacG est invité pour le pot de départ .. tous chez Tristan ... 

PS : ne laisse pas trainer ton adresse mail, meilleur vendeur ou pas, c'est pas malin pour le spam ... :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> BIen sûr tout MacG est invité pour le pot de départ .. tous chez Tristan ...


 
Ah ouais, chouette, une brisolée chez les Barras.   Avec moult Fendant, Humagne et petite Arvine.  

*Je viens... *
- Webo
- 

*Je sais pas encore *
- 

*Hélas je peux pas *
-


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Janvier 2006)

Quelqu'un déplace dans Rendez-vous ?


----------



## tbarras (24 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, chouette, une brisolée chez les Barras.   Avec moult Fendant, Humagne et petite Arvine.
> 
> *Je viens... *
> - Webo
> ...





Et bien justement, c'est fortement envisageable...!!! Justement j'ai pensé préparer dans le futur de petits apéros typiquement valaisans 1-2 fois par mois (selon le travail)... histoire de briser le "revendeur pur et dur", faire une sorte de revendeur "think different"... Ca tombe en plus très bien car j'ai une très "sympathique" cave juste en dessous de chez moi avec de très sympatiques bouteilles, mais ça implique une visite à Chermignon (c'est juste en dessous de Crans-Montana). Enfin tout ça sera annoncé sur le futur site... je me réjouis de pouvoir "tester" la chose !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2006)

tbarras a dit:
			
		

> Et bien justement, c'est fortement envisageable...!!! Justement j'ai pensé préparer dans le futur de petits apéros typiquement valaisans 1-2 fois par mois (selon le travail)... histoire de briser le "revendeur pur et dur", faire une sorte de revendeur "think different"... Ca tombe en plus très bien car j'ai une très "sympathique" cave juste en dessous de chez moi avec de très sympatiques bouteilles, mais ça implique une visite à Chermignon (c'est juste en dessous de Crans-Montana). Enfin tout ça sera annoncé sur le futur site... je me réjouis de pouvoir "tester" la chose !


 
Ouala une idée qu'elle est bonne.  :love: Je prends note. 



PS: qui déplace au Bar? :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un déplace dans Rendez-vous ?





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... qui déplace au Bar? :mouais:



Va finir à la cave ce fil...   



			
				tbarras a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai une très "sympathique" cave juste en dessous de chez moi avec de très sympatiques bouteilles...



Ha ben... c'est confirmé... :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (24 Janvier 2006)

Je re déplace dans rendez-vous avec une duplication dans petites annonces et une bretelles de dérivation dans le bar ?

_c'est possible hein Benjamin ?_


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2006)

C'est le fil cobaye ? 

attachez vos ceintures


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est le fil cobaye ?
> 
> attachez vos ceintures



c'est parti 







:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> PS: qui déplace au Bar? :mouais:



Qui aime jouer au Ping Pong .... :mouais:




			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est le fil cobaye ?


 
 Oui iMax joue avec les boutons


----------



## Trinity (25 Janvier 2006)

tbarras a dit:
			
		

> ...Je vais ouvrir début février ma propre entreprise ! Voici déjà l'URL de du futur site (pas encore accessible pour l'instant) : www.nextway.ch
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Je suis certain que cela va marcher ! Perso, je serais client, je vous souhaite une bonne réussite.

A+


----------



## Trinity (25 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Demande-le lui ? Tu vas en faire beaucoup des sujets comme ça ?



Comprend pas ce que tu dis !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2006)

Sorry j'ai confondu avec ça


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sorry j'ai confondu avec ça




*Remarquez que*
ce même sujet mérite très certainement de prendre le même chemin.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Remarquez que*
> ce même sujet mérite très certainement de prendre le même chemin.



Il le prendrait très certainement si on le laissait couler de son plein gré dans les profondeurs.
A défaut de continuer ici, je propose que les fans de Tristan lui envoient par message privé leurs messages de soutien, gerbe o) de fleurs, euros (burp). Pour l'organisation d'une AES "Tristant barras", voyez dans Rendez-vous


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2006)

En tout cas, ce doit être un sacrément bon vendeur pour que son départ laisse ses clients dans un aussi triste embarras. :rateau:



_On peut faire des procès à ses parents, en Suisse ?_


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Janvier 2006)

et voilà...
Encore un qui parle trop avec Pascal77... C'est une épidémie à lui tout seul ce gars-là!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

Ou faire une sous-section "perdu de vue"...


Bon. Il me semble que le sujet ambivalent "informations personnelles" "mise au point de bouffe à caractère non-commercial mais commercial quand même" n'a pas réellement de place, ni de raison d'être en dehors du flood. Comme la dérivation dans cette direction paraît évidente et qu'encore une fois un fil dont on se sait pas quoi faire arrive dans nos mains, je fais donc ce que d'aucun devrait faire face à une telle situation : je ferme.

Pour être totalement didactique, et reprendre les termes de mon cher co-modérateur : annonces de création de boîte : dans la partie pettites annonces de tribumac - info personnelles : par MP - rendez-vous bouffe : forums rendez-vous.

J'espère avoir réussi à être assez diplomate.

Bonne journée.


----------

